# Need help



## Jcromero44 (8 d ago)

Hi! Anyone in the Russellville AR area sell or have any fruit flies available? I did order some but it’s going to take a few days. My cultures just seemed to die out for some reason? Not sure why.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It happens. You can check local herp shops. Sometimes petco and petsmart have them, although they're small tubes that usually have a dozen live flies if you're lucky.


----------



## Jcromero44 (8 d ago)

JasonE said:


> It happens. You can check local herp shops. Sometimes petco and petsmart have them, although they're small tubes that usually have a dozen live flies if you're lucky.


I will check to see! Thanks. 🙂


----------

